# A strip in the bedroom



## Theclockworks (Jan 16, 2015)

Thought that would get your attention,having a spring clean the other day in workshop/bedroom (which is quite convenient at 2 pm when you can't sleep you can make a few chips)I found the brass  jib strips that arrived from Ark Euro Trade 6 months  ago ,so decided it was time I fitted them twenty minutes later it was like having a new lathe,why didn I do earlier,I can now take bigger cuts with a better finish without the top slide doing a nose dive and the big bonus is parting off without holding my breath waiting for the Big Bang or the motor stalling. The lathe is  a Amadeal CJ18. The usual disclosure I have no monetary interest in either company,but I have to say both give excellent service at a competitive pricing
P.S the image shows before and after the face cut with the steel strip ,the outer cut with the brass strip  the difference is quite obvious.


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 16, 2015)

Workshop/bedroom sounds great. Any pics ??


----------



## Walsheng (Jan 16, 2015)

If you are married does she have a sister?

John


----------



## Theclockworks (Jan 17, 2015)

Walsheng said:


> If you are married does she have a sister?
> 
> John



Yes but her husband is a 17 stone and 6ft 6in doorman but I can pass your number on lol


----------



## Theclockworks (Jan 17, 2015)

Herbiev said:


> Workshop/bedroom sounds great. Any pics ??



This is one corner, I have my mini mill in another corner I feel for all those with workshops out side in this cold and damp weather.the only down side is I must clean up every day lol


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 17, 2015)

Great setup Clockworks. Thanks for the pics.


----------

